# Heron Rookery Action



## rbtree (Mar 19, 2016)

The rookery is now right by the very touristy and busy goverment locks on the Lake Washington Ship Canal. About four years ago, a pair of juvenile eagles harassed the herons at their rookery deep in the woods, but close by. They moved to the current spot and have expanded it to about 70 nests. They were very active yesterday. While some birds have yet to arrive from wherever they may have wintered, about 10 nests have birds already incubating eggs.
This is just three clips of some infighting and nest material collection and a bunch of images shot with my incredibly sharp Canon 70-200 f/2.8L II. It is easy to shoot with it compared to my old 500, especially handheld. And, along with the 22 mp 5D Mk III camera, there's scads of detail which allows for considerable cropping, which is what I did with many of the images.

View on YT, in HD, and full screen for best quality


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 19, 2016)

Great pictures Roger, you outdid yourself again.
John


----------



## rbtree (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks, John.. Thawing out up your way, I s'pose?!

By the way, I'd love to get back to Helmken Falls, but in winter.... I visited it and Wells Gray Park after the Clearwater Revival . I forget which year.

I don't ice climb but found this video simply amazing--- the most incredible and technically difficult ice climbing ever 

http://willgadd.com/climbing-spray-ice-helmcken-falls/


----------

